# Becoming a Reptile Vet Specialist..



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm 12, and have been in reptiles' since I was about 9. 
I have my heart set on being a vet, and then specialising in reptiles.
I wondered if anyone here is currently training/or is a specialised reptile vet?
I know I'd have to do the normal sort of animals first, like dogs, cats, sheep etc. But then when I did specialise, how long does it take like to specialise?
I want to train at London vets' where you train for 5-6 years.
I was also wondering if anyone had trained at London vets one?

The point of this thread was really to see what it's like training, as I hear it's harder/longer to train than a doctor.
I really do have my heart set on being a reptile vet specialist.

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I have EXACTLY the same ambition as you, I am 13, 14 in April.

Firstly yes it is a lot harder than becoming a doctor, becuase there are only one specie of humans whereas there are thousands of species of animals of course. 

From what I have heard apparently you only get a little 6 week segment at the end of the university course to specialise in something. And obviously this isnt really much and I'd imagine you wouldn't really get through much. I have been told by people who have already gone through all this that the only way to properly specialise in reptiles is to study abroad as there are no specialist courses you can take for reptiles in the UK. But hey, maybe in a few years time reptiles may become appreciated by all on this island and there may be a BIG demand for REPTILE vets.*Prays* :whistling2: For the time being work your arse off in Biology, Chemistry. They are the most important subjects and you wont get anywhere without them regarding being a vet. Obviously it is advised to get good grades in English, Maths, Pysics etc, by good grades you should be aiming at A* at GCSE level, A at the least.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice!
I will deffinetley take note of this.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

As repkid said! Tbh. 

Just to add, I'm a vet student, and would love to do some work with exotics. 

At GCSE, I got 1A*, 5A's, 5B's. At A level, you do indeed need to take Biology, Chemistry, and (at least) one other subject. Typical offers are AAA (well, I guess now you can A* at A level, it's A*A*A*). Offers go down to ABB rarely though. 

Get as much work experience in GCSE/A levels as possible at farms/vets/kennels etc etc. 

Courses are 5 years (6 at Cambridge). There are 7 uni's which do VetMed in the UK. 

UCAS (click) is the best resource for telling you what you need to do/get to get into uni. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> As repkid said! Tbh.
> 
> Just to add, I'm a vet student, and would love to do some work with exotics.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!
I checked out your link and it was very helpful, I hope to go to the London one, what one are you at?​


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Thanks for that!
> I checked out your link and it was very helpful, I hope to go to the London one, what one are you at?​


No worries 

I am at London. There are two campuses: 1st/2nd year you go to a campus in Camden, NW London. 3/4/5th year you go to another campus in Potters Bar, outside of london.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> No worries
> 
> I am at London. There are two campuses: 1st/2nd year you go to a campus in Camden, NW London. 3/4/5th year you go to another campus in Potters Bar, outside of london.


Ahh, what sort of animals are you dealing with? Any reptiles?
I really do have my heart set on being a vet, but I do think, if I don't get the grades, I atleast want to work with animals.​


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Ahh, what sort of animals are you dealing with? Any reptiles?
> I really do have my heart set on being a vet, but I do think, if I don't get the grades, I atleast want to work with animals.​


Well, in college, until later in 4th year, it's mainly lectures. There isn't much hands on stuff. However, during your holidays you have to do varying amounts of work at farms and vets and things, which you choose where to go. You have to do certain amounts with cows/sheep, horses, cats/dogs etc. If you want to do anything with any other animals, that's extra really. 

And, you're only 12, a while to go yet. Getting the grades is very possible, just got to work hard  If you really want to do it, aim for it and don't give up : victory:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been wanting to be a vet for ages. I'll try my best: victory: Well; it's all I can do really! I'm wanting to get some sort of lizard/snake next, so I get, like use to reptiles at a young age. I think it would help me, maybe even a slightly deformed lizard or something that needs a bit more attention would be good. We'll have to see!​


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Coolcool. Let me know if you have any other q's.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Coolcool. Let me know if you have any other q's.


Will do, thanks very much!​


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

Becoming a vet is the easy bit!
After graduation I spent 2 years working with cats and dogs as well to make sure I got good surgical experience before specialising. Now I'm working only with exotics on a 4yr training program to become a European Specialist (in bird medicine though as the reptile specialty is not yet in existence, but should be running next year...). The problem is there aren't enough places for the number of people who want to train and there isn't a high enough caseload for vets to work with reptiles exclusively and money is much tighter than in other disciplines.
The best thing you can do is keep on with studying at school, get experience keeping reptiles, work with vets and zoos and try and get familiar with the animals you plan to work with. The rets will come together eventually!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

marie_k said:


> Becoming a vet is the easy bit!
> After graduation I spent 2 years working with cats and dogs as well to make sure I got good surgical experience before specialising. Now I'm working only with exotics on a 4yr training program to become a European Specialist (in bird medicine though as the reptile specialty is not yet in existence, but should be running next year...). The problem is there aren't enough places for the number of people who want to train and there isn't a high enough caseload for vets to work with reptiles exclusively and money is much tighter than in other disciplines.
> The best thing you can do is keep on with studying at school, get experience keeping reptiles, work with vets and zoos and try and get familiar with the animals you plan to work with. The rets will come together eventually!


 
Are you at great western? I am a GP vet (obviously with an interest in reps) and whilst my career path is elsewhere than specialising, I would love to in inverted commas, see practice, again in an exotics referral in my time off (ha ha).


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

vetdebbie said:


> Are you at great western? I am a GP vet (obviously with an interest in reps) and whilst my career path is elsewhere than specialising, I would love to in inverted commas, see practice, again in an exotics referral in my time off (ha ha).


Yes, have been here a couple of years now. We have lots of vets and vet students come here so let me know if you ever want to visit, we're mostly quite friendly! Although I'm not sure what this 'time off' thing you refer to is!?!
Marie


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice, I will take note of it!:2thumb:​


----------

